# FreeBSD 8.2 and Broadcom (Dell Vostro 3500)



## valsorym (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello, help me, please. I have a laptop (Dell Vostro 3500) and it has "Broadcom WiFI network card". I have FreeBSD 8.2 Release. I have read many forum posts, but..bwn(4).

My  /boot/loader.conf

```
wlan_load="YES"
wlan_amrr_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"

bwn_load="YES"
if_bwn_load="YES"
siba_bwn_load="YES"
```


```
qb# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   27 0xc0400000 bd97b4   kernel
 3    1 0xc104f000 b1e0     if_wi.ko
 4    1 0xc89df000 1a000    snd_hda.ko
 5    2 0xc89f9000 4c000    sound.ko
 6    1 0xc8af4000 6000     snd_ich.ko
 7    1 0xc8afa000 33000    if_bwn.ko
 8    1 0xc8b2d000 9000     siba_bwn.ko
 9    1 0xc8b3c000 1b000    if_bwi.ko
```


```
qb# pciconf â€“lv
â€¦.
hdac1@pci0:1:0:1:    class=0x040300 card=0x04411028 chip=0x0be310de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none3@pci0:18:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x00101028 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
re0@pci0:19:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x04411028 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0) (RTL8168/8111/8111c)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = Ethernet
```


```
qb# ifconfig
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
    ether f0:4d:a2:8a:b7:f5
    inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
    status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
    nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
```

I download broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 and b43-fwcutter-012.tar.bz2, but I do not know how to install.
FreeBSD 8.2 does not have an Internet connection. I cannot use ports.

_Engaging in the development of FreeBSD in the Ukraine. _


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2011)

bwi(4) is used for older Broadcom cards, and bwn(4) is used for newer ones.  Start with bwn(4).    Please read those man page links, because both require firmware installed from ports.  Use the wired re0 interface until you get the wireless working.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, I thought about it.
But the wired re0 interface is also silent


```
qb# ifconfig
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether f0:4d:a2:8a:b7:f5
	inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
```

My /etc/rc.conf:

```
. . .
defaultrouter=â€192.168.1.1â€
ifconfig_re0=â€inet 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0â€
```

Wanted to set up WiFi. I'm using FreeBSD only 5 days. Previously used Windows XP. Help me, please.

Does not help: [cmd=]# ifconfig re0 inet 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 up[/cmd]


----------



## valsorym (Jun 9, 2011)

Wired re0 interface is Ok. Misconfigured rc.conf. I'm trying to execute bwn(4).


----------



## valsorym (Jun 9, 2011)

I can not install:

```
# cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod
# make install clean

...
Extracting v4/a0g0initvals5.fw
Extracting v4/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw
Extracting v4/b0g0initvals5.fw
/usr/bin/touch /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/work/bg/v4/ucode.fw
"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't find kernel source tree"
*** Error code 1
```

How do I fix it?

My /boot/loader.conf have:

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2011)

Install the kernel source tree, /usr/src.  The good way is to use csup(1), but use a supfile that matches the version of operating system you're running.  See the examples in /usr/share/examples/cvsup/.  The other way is to use sysinstall(8), but I forget the details and don't advise it anyway.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you.
Tried to install via sysinstall - errors _(twice tried - twice reinstalled FreeBSD)_.

Helped csup.


```
# mkdir /etc/csup
```


```
# cat /etc/csup/src-sys
*default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_6
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress src-sys
```


```
# csup -g -L 2 /etc/csup/src-sys
```

And:

```
# cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/
# make install clean
```

All ok.

And 

```
qb# cat /boot/loader.conf
wlan_load="YES"
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"
siba_bwn_load="YES"
```


I restarted my computer. And:

```
# pciconf -lv
...
none5@pci0:18:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x00101028 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
...
```
None - not working.
-> not working

What else can you do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> ```
> # cat /etc/csup/src-sys
> *default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
> *default base=/var/db
> ...



If you're really running 6-STABLE, bwn(4) is probably not going to work well, or possibly at all.  But you might be running a newer release, and that's what I meant by "use a supfile that matches the version of operating system you're running".

If you're just reinstalling, get a recent snapshot of 8-STABLE.  That link goes to the bootonly CD, which downloads everything over the net.  The full CD is here.

Install that, and when it gives you a choice, pick Developer.  That will include the source when installing.

For reference, here's an 8-STABLE supfile.

```
*default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
```


----------



## valsorym (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello again. Thank you for the correct script. I reinstalled my system FreeBSD 8.2. I rewrote this script:

```
...
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
*default delete use-rel-suffix
...
```

And:

```
# csup -g -L 2 /etc/csup/src-sys
# cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/
# make install clean
```

All ok again. But:

```
none4@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0x04411028 chip=0x0be310de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none5@pci0:18:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x00101028 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
```

WiFI - not working.
Video Card (nvidia GeForce 310m) - not working, but I installed next ports:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings && make install clean
```

and added in /boot/loader.conf:

```
qb# cat /boot/loader.conf
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"

nvidia_load="YES"
```

(My WiFI and video card).

and rebooted the computer.

Ok. I downloaded a desired distribution FreeBSD-8.2-STABLE-201105-i386-bootonly.iso, Wrote it on DVD-RW 0. I tried to install -  not start sysinstall. Then I re-image to other media (DVD-RW 1). I tried to install - will not start sysinstall, too.

I carried it last time: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-choosing.html


> >> Tried to install via sysinstall - errors (twice tried - twice reinstalled FreeBSD).


Then the system does not run. If I'm not doing this - the system is started.

God is with him, with this video - how to customize the WiFi?


----------



## valsorym (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm using the GNOME GUI.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2011)

Three possible things going on (assuming the radio switch is on):
1. The card is supported by bwi(4) instead of bwn(4).
2. The card is supported by bwn(4), but it doesn't recognize the PCI IDs and the driver needs to be updated.
3. The card is not supported by native FreeBSD drivers.  In that case, try the Windows drivers with ndisgen(8).

For #2 and #3, please post to the freebsd-wireless mailing list.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

I installed Windows XP and EVEREST software. EVEREST showed me what my network is: 
	
	



```
Broadcom DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card [14E4-4727] [NoDB]
```

bwn(4) or bwi(4) - does not support them.

I have one option - to use ndisgen(8)?

If you have other suggestions - I am happy to listen to them/


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 10, 2011)

One of the native drivers might run that chipset in 802.11g mode.  If it's compatible, and the PCI IDs are added...  Broadcom recently open-sourced some of their drivers.  I don't know if anyone is porting them yet.  The mailing list is the best place for this kind of information.


----------



## btviana (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, I have this Vostro 3500 and I'd like to install FreeBSD 8.2, but my driver is DW1501 too. In a Google search I see 
http://allwindowshacks.blogspot.com/2011/01/bsd-tips-1.html AND http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/.

Will test this and report us please.


----------



## emc2 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you're talking about this driver: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

It's not _exactly_ open-source.  It's a bunch of open-source wrapper code that uses a closed source .o file.  It shouldn't be too hard to disassemble and analyze, though.


----------



## btviana (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, 

I do now download FreeBSD 9.0 for test, but see link to ndiswrapper.. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ndis&sektion=4
Post result please.

Thanks.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

I reinstalled my OS again. Current OS: FreeBSD 8.2. I read the links that gave "*btviana*": http://allwindowshacks.blogspot.com/2011/01/bsd-tips-1.html

*I.*
I downloaded: hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

```
# mkdir /usr/ports/x-files
# mkdir /usr/ports/x-files/first-version
# cp "/root/Downloads/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz" /usr/ports/x-files/first-version
# cd /usr/ports/x-files/first-version
# tar -xvzf hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz
```
If I do: cd /usr/ports/x-files/first-version/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz 
I ahve a error: /usr/ports/x-files/first-version/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz: Not a directory.
- /usr/ports/x-files/first-version/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz: Not a directory.

```
# make && make install clean
KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd`
make: chdir /lib/modules/8.2-RELEASE/build: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x-files/first-version.
```
Ouch. What to do then? I'm new to the Unix. What is error: code 1?

*II.*
Ok. No panic. I downloaded: ndiswrapper-1.56.tar.gz

```
# mkdir /usr/ports/x-files/second-version
# cp "/root/Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.56.tar.gz" /usr/ports/x-files/second-version
# cd /usr/ports/x-files/second-version
# tar -xvzf ndiswrapper-1.56.tar.gz
# cd ndiswrapper-1.56
# make && make install
make -C driver
Error expanding embedded variable.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/x-files/second-version/ndiswrapper-1.56.
```
Error again. What doing?

*III.*
Ok

```
# ls
AUTHORS        README                ndiswrapper.spec
ChangeLog      driver                utils
INSTALL        loadndisdriver.8
Makefile       ndiswrapper.8
```

*IV.*
Oh, we have INSTALL file.

```
# sh INSTALL
....
If: not found
INSTALL: 39: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
Error again.
```

*V.*
Ok. 

```
# cat README
....
Installation
============

See INSTALL for a short version of installation instructions. More
up-to-date instructions, as well as FAQ etc., can be found at
http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?Installation.
....
```

But: I'm sorry that I'm stupid in FreeBSD. The last eight years I have used Windows OS. I've used FreeBSD only single week.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 11, 2011)

I ready to carry out any experimentation - just adjust me.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't download outside projects.  Read ndisgen(8) and follow those instructions.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,
I have:

```
qb# cat /boot/loader.conf
ndis_load="YES"
wlan_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wlan_wmrr_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"

wlan_xauth_load="YES"

nvidia_load="YES"
```

And I work:

```
# mkdir /usr/src/ndis
```
I copied Windows binary files bcmwl5.sys and bcmwl5.inf in this directory.


```
# cd /usr/src/ndis
# ls -l
total 3584
-rwx------  1 root  wheel   918464 11 Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 16:05 bcmwl5.inf
-rwx------  1 root  wheel  2696448 11 Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 16:04 bcmwl5.sys

# ndisgen bcmwl5.inf bcmwl5.sys
```
Click <Enter>, <Enter>, ..., and <Enter> again.

```
# ls -l
total 6672
-rwx------  1 root  wheel   918464 11 Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 16:05 bcmwl5.inf
-rwx------  1 root  wheel  2696448 11 Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 16:04 bcmwl5.sys
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  3136932 11 Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 16:09 bcmwl5_sys.ko
```
We have bcmwl5_sys.ko file.


```
# cp bcmwl5_sys.ko /boot/modules/
# cd /boot/modules/
# ls -l
total 3108
...
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  3136932 11 Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 16:11 bcmwl5_sys.ko
...

# kldload ./bcmwl5_sys.ko
kldload: can't load ./bcmwl5_sys.ko: File exists
```
The bad. I thought all be work.


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    1 0xc0400000 bd97b4   kernel

# reboot now
```
Run terminal, and.

```
# kldstat 
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   16 0xc0400000 bd97b4   kernel
 2    1 0xc0fda000 f578     if_ndis.ko
 3    2 0xc0fea000 1f8f8    ndis.ko
 4    1 0xc100a000 1ed4     wlan_xauth.ko

# kldload /boot/modules/bcmwl5_sys.ko
kldload: can't load /boot/modules/bcmwl5_sys.ko: File exists
```
Error again. Ok, I work:

```
# echo 'bcmwl5_sys_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf
# reboot now
```
Run terminal, and.

```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   16 0xc0400000 bd97b4   kernel
 2    1 0xc0fda000 f578     if_ndis.ko
 3    2 0xc0fea000 1f8f8    ndis.ko
 4    1 0xc100a000 1ed4     wlan_xauth.ko
```
Hm.

```
# pciconf -lv
...
none5@pci0:18:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x00101028 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
...
```

I will continue to read the manuals. If you have something to say - say it.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 11, 2011)

What version of FreeBSD kernel source do you have?

You can not use different version of kernel source of the one you are already using - in other words you can not load modules compiled for different kernel versions.

ndiswrapper is linux only. You are using FreeBSD. FreeBSD have NDISulator aka Project Evil.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,
I'm a little confused.

wblock


> The card is not supported by native FreeBSD drivers. In that case, try the Windows drivers with ndisgen(8).



richardpl


> FreeBSD have NDISulator aka Project Evil.



What to do?
Or something I did not understand?

I have a:
Laptop Dell Vostro 3500 and


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD  8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011
  root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I do not work:

```
# pciconf -lv
none1@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x04411028 chip=0x3b568086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none2@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x04411028 chip=0x3b308086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none3@pci0:0:31:6:	class=0x118000 card=0x04411028 chip=0x3b328086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = dasp
none4@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0x04411028 chip=0x0be310de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none5@pci0:18:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x00101028 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
```

Get them set up!
If you do not use ndisgen (8). How do I configure it?


If the video card set up no problem, I think so. 
How to configure broadcom WiFI?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2011)

The stuff in post #17 was for ndiswrapper, a Linux project which will not work in FreeBSD.  ndisgen(8) is FreeBSD.  So use ndisgen(8).  I don't know what's causing the problem with that.  Since you have 32-bit FreeBSD, use the 32-bit Windows driver files.  The ones from XP, I think.

Another option is to remove the Broadcom card, smash it with a hammer, and replace with an Atheros or Intel card.  (That's an exaggeration.  Any suitable blunt instrument can be used.)  This can be tricky, since the replacement has to be the right size and some of those cards aren't supported, either.

While all this is going on, you could post to the freebsd-wireless mailing list, where the guys who actually work on the wireless drivers read and respond.  It might be an easy fix to get that card supported by one of the native drivers.  It might not, but hard to say without asking.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 12, 2011)

@doorways: Get the right FreeBSD source for your installed FreeBSD version, you can not use modules compiled for CURRENT. You still did not answer my question.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 12, 2011)

btviana said:
			
		

> Hi, I have this Vostro 3500 and I'd like to install FreeBSD 8.2, but my driver is DW1501 too. In a Google search I see
> http://allwindowshacks.blogspot.com/2011/01/bsd-tips-1.html AND http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/.



Stop promoting linux software on this forum, please use linux if you want to use ndiswrapper.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello,

richardpl


> What version of FreeBSD kernel source do you have?



I did so:

```
# mkdir /etc/csup
# cat /etc/csup/src-all
*default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress src-all

# csup -g -L 2 /etc/csup/src-all
```

We have tag=. - the latest available source code, as I understand.
I also updated the ports 

```
# cat /etc/csup/ports-all
...
...
*default compress ports-all

# csup -g -L 2 /etc/csup/ports-all
```

Which team can learn the version of the kernel source?

---

richardpl


> Stop promoting linux software on this forum, please use linux if you want to use ndiswrapper.



I don't want to use Linux! I installed Linux Gentoo (Calculate Linux 13.03- Gentoo overlay) and Ubuntu Linux 11.04, Fedora 14|15, CentOS 5, Slackware 13, OpenSuse 11.4, Debian, Linux Mint. Iron work from the box. Except Fedora 14, CentOs 5, Debina, Mandriva 2011. But I do not want to use Linux.
---
wblock


> Another option is to remove the Broadcom card, smash it with a hammer, and replace with an Atheros or Intel card.


I am confident that I can find a solution without the use of physical force. 
---
wblock


> While all this is going on, you could post to the freebsd-wireless mailing list, where the guys who actually work on the wireless drivers read and respond.



Yes, it is  good variant.
You gave me the link: http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-wireless
I take it after several attempts.
---
I realized that [man=]ndisgen[/man] and ndiswrapper are two different things. Sorry for my stupidity.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 12, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> We have *tag=.* - the latest available source code, as I understand.



That is for FreeBSD CURRENT, while you are using 8.2, already guessed.

Fetch *correct* source and use ndisgen again.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> I did so:
> 
> ```
> # mkdir /etc/csup
> ...



The latest (9-CURRENT), but not the version you have, 8.2-RELEASE.  That would be

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_2
```



> I also updated the ports
> 
> ```
> # cat /etc/csup/ports-all
> ...



Don't mix source and ports supfiles, use a separate supfile for each.

Incidentally, the "-g -L 2" options are not necessary.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 12, 2011)

O, ok. I have directory /etc/csup. It has 5 files:


```
# cat /etc/csup/src-sys
*default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_2
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress src-sys
```


```
# cat /etc/csup/src-all
*default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_2
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress src-all
```


```
# cat /etc/csup/ports-all
*default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_2
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress ports-all
```


```
# cat /etc/csup/doc-all
*default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_2
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress doc-all
```


```
# cat /etc/csup/csup-run-list
#!/bin/sh
csup /etc/csup/src-sys
csup /etc/csup/doc-all
csup /etc/csup/ports-all
csup /etc/csup/src-all

# If I go sleep.
#shutdown -p now
```

And I work again:

```
# cd /etc/csup
# sh csup-run-list
```

Thank you.

--
wblock 


> Don't mix source and ports supfiles, use a separate supfile for each.



I don't understand what is at stake. Explain to me, please.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2011)

Ports aren't branched.  There is no 8.2 version of ports, there is only the current version.  Kind of a Zen thing.  The same ports are used for all versions of FreeBSD.  Likewise for doc.

src-sys is a subset of source, so it is not needed.

For source, the tag and collection are

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_2
src-all
```

For ports and doc,

```
*default release=cvs tag=.
ports-all
```

Now for the bad news...  Using a tag that doesn't exist in ports probably means your ports tree was deleted.  Easy enough to fix with the right tag.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 12, 2011)

wblock


> Using a tag that doesn't exist in ports probably means your ports tree was deleted.



Yes. The ports tree has been removed.
I was frightened and reinstalled the system again. :stud
In time installing I found a reason for removing the ports - yes, you're right.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

I took the advice (post #11)

wblock


> For #2 and #3, please post to the freebsd-wireless mailing list.
> (http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-wireless)



After much deliberation, I received this answer:

```
Right, it's a new chip, supported by the broadcom binary 'wl' driver
or the brcm80211 code.

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211

There's currently no support in FreeBSD for this.

Someone would have to port it, or you'd have to use the NDIS module to
load the Windows driver.

Sorry,

...
```

Now I will make every effort to experiment with ndisgen(8). The results (successful or not successful) I will write later.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 14, 2011)

I. Download this driver: http://ixbt.radarsync.com/Download.aspx?locid=1260142

II. Necessary files (bcmwl6.inf and bcmwl6.sys) copy them into the system with FreeBSD. Copy in /usr/ndis/.

III.

```
# cd /usr/ndis
# ndisgen bcmwl6.inf bcmwl6.sys
# ls
bcmwl6.inf	bcmwl6.sys	bcmwl6_sys.ko
```

IV.

```
# cd /usr/ndis
# cp bcmwl6_sys.ko /boot/modules
# echo 'bcmwl6_sys_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf

# reboot now
```

V.

```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 ...
 6    1 0xc1a75000 317bd8   bcmwl6_sys.ko
 7    3 0xc1d8d000 1f8f8    ndis.ko
 8    2 0xc1dad000 f578     if_ndis.ko
 ...


# pciconf -lv
...
none3@pci0:18:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x00101028 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
...
```

While that did not happen. I'll try again.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2011)

Get the Windows driver from Dell, ftp://ftp.dell.com/network/R270613.exe or ftp://ftp.dell.com/network/R271244.exe.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 14, 2011)

Do not use a Windows Vista/Seven driver (i.e., find a driver with the "5" in the name instead of the "6").
Do not load it via loader.conf, do it manually after the boot.


----------



## Nicholas (Jul 24, 2011)

Here I am with the same problem with this Broadcom in Samsung RV511.

For both bcmwl5.sys and bcmwl564.sys (on i386 and amd64 respectively) ndisgen produces module that causes panic.

BTW, is there, possibly, any firmware file to use it with ndisgen?


----------



## valsorym (Jul 25, 2011)

The problem is even relevant!
If someone from the applicants have solved this problem - share advice.


----------



## Nicholas (Jul 27, 2011)

So, I just plugged in USB adapter with Ralink chipset, and it works great.


----------



## valsorym (Jul 27, 2011)

This is an option. But I don't want to give up.  My laptop has an adapter - I need to configure it.


----------



## valsorym (Dec 10, 2011)

Discussion on this topic is continued here.


----------

